# no se le conceptuaban



## nananika

Contexto en el que aparece esta expresión:
Así, por ejemplo, en la ciudad de León, a mediados del siglo XVIII, *no se le conceptuaba* ningún tipo de ingreso a casi el 18% de las unidades familiares, a lo que hay que añadir un elevado porcentaje de hogares cuyas rentas no cubrían las necesidades más básicas.

Según el diccionario bilingüe LauraTam, "conceptuar" se podría traducir por "considerare/ritenere/giudicare", pero no estoy nada convencida con estas posibilidades.

Mi traducción del resto de la frase sería:
In questo modo, per esempio, nella città di León, a metà del XVIII secolo, *???* nessun tipo di guadagno/entrata a quasi il 18% delle unità familiari, oltreché un’elevata percentuale di famiglie i cui redditi non servivano a coprire le necessità più basiche.

Gracias por vuestras sugerencias!!!


----------



## Geviert

Podrías usar _escogitare_, _rimuginare _eventualmente _elecubrare_, _ideare_, _ponzare _(en sentido negativo).


----------



## King Crimson

Geviert said:


> Podrías usar _escogitare_, _rimuginare _eventualmente _elecubrare_, _ideare_, _ponzare _(en sentido negativo).



Ciao Geviert,
francamente non riesco a capire come inserire i tuoi suggerimenti nella frase in italiano. Non potrebbe essere invece qualcosa del tipo ..._si riteneva che quasi il 18% delle unità familiari non avesse nessun tipo di guadagno/entrata_...

P.S. per la parte finale, io direi ..._a cui bisogna aggiungere un’elevata percentuale di famiglie_...


----------



## Geviert

King Crimson said:


> Ciao Geviert,
> francamente non riesco a capire come inserire i tuoi suggerimenti nella frase in italiano. Non potrebbe essere invece qualcosa del tipo ..._si riteneva che quasi il 18% delle unità familiari non avesse nessun tipo di guadagno/entrata_...
> 
> P.S. per la parte finale, io direi ..._a cui bisogna aggiungere un’elevata percentuale di famiglie_...




Ciao King!

Nel caso di "si riteneva" mi sembra che manchi quell' OI "le": no se *le* conceptuaba (¿a quién?* al* 18% de las unidades).  Io intendo "conceptuar" nel senso di farsi un'idea precisa, un concetto di qualcosa (perciò arrivo a escogitare e il resto). Se invece è l'autore colui che "ritiene", allora va bene.


----------



## King Crimson

Si, in effetti anche a me lasciava un po' perplesso la presenza dell'OI (la traduzione letterale sarebbe "gli si", giusto?) e quindi ho forzato la traduzione al significato del verbo dato dal dizionario della Tam. Ma quindi, quale sarebbe la tua traduzione di quella parte di frase utilizzando _escogitare _o uno degli altri verbi che hai proposto?


----------



## Geviert

King Crimson said:


> Si, in effetti anche a me lasciava un po' perplesso la presenza dell'OI (la traduzione letterale sarebbe "gli si", giusto?) e quindi ho forzato la traduzione al significato del verbo dato dal dizionario della Tam. Ma quindi, quale sarebbe la tua traduzione di quella parte di frase utilizzando _escogitare _o uno degli altri verbi che hai proposto?



il significato che dà il dizionario in questione non è male: ritenere, considerare, giudicare. 

Io direi: _il 18% delle unità familiari non riusciva a escogitare nessun tipo di guadagno/entrata...  

_Qualche remora ne avrei pero', non mi è chiaro dal contesto chi "conceptua" realmente, magari avete ragione.


----------



## King Crimson

Vediamo se nananika, che conosce meglio di noi il contesto, riesce a svelare l'arcano; nell'attesa direi anche che qui *nuclei *familiari suona meglio di *unità *familiari.


----------



## Geviert

Sono d'accordo: meglio nuclei di sicuro.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Saluti a tutti.

Comunque risolviate il problema di "*no se le conceptuaba"*, vi scongiuro di intervenire anche su "necessità più *basiche*", per favore.

Grazie fin d'ora.

GS


----------



## Geviert

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Saluti a tutti.
> 
> Comunque risolviate il problema di "*no se le conceptuaba"*, vi scongiuro di intervenire anche su "necessità più *basiche*", per favore.
> 
> Grazie fin d'ora.
> 
> GS




magari è meglio _necessità più basilari. 
_


----------



## King Crimson

Geviert said:


> magari è meglio _necessità più basilari._



O anche _le necessità più elementari_.


----------



## Geviert

Saluti,

ho aperto un thread per risolvere il dubbio tra i nativi. Vediamo cosa viene fuori 

Prima novità emersa dal dibattito: il senso del verbo può essere di natura contabile, probabilmente riferito (addiritura) all'ambito della fatturazione. "Conceptuar" vuol dire stabilire / determinare "el concepto de" qualcosa, quindi, contabilizzare, stabilire le voci di qualcosa, ad esempio, di una fattura. 

 In contabilità, _voce di bilancio_, o anche semplicem. _voce_,  ogni elemento che costituisce entrata o uscita in un bilancio di  previsione, oppure attività o passività di una situazione patrimoniale  in un bilancio consuntivo: _voci di entrata_ o _di uscita_, _v. attive_ o _passive_. (Fonte Treccani).

Quindi:

Así, por ejemplo, en la ciudad de León, a mediados del siglo XVIII, *no se le conceptuaba*  ningún tipo de ingreso a casi el 18% de las unidades familiares, a lo  que hay que añadir un elevado porcentaje de hogares cuyas rentas no  cubrían las necesidades más básicas.


nel senso di computare, conteggiare, contabilizzare, ovvero: non gli si computava, conteggiava, contabilizzava, calcolava... e simili verbi.


----------



## King Crimson

Bel lavoro Geviert, allora per la parte incriminata della frase io proporrei: ..., _il 18% delle famiglie / dei nuclei familiari risultava non possedere alcun tipo di entrata / alcuna fonte di reddito_...


----------



## Geviert

King Crimson said:


> Bel lavoro Geviert, allora per la parte incriminata della frase io proporrei: ..., _il 18% delle famiglie / dei nuclei familiari risultava non possedere alcun tipo di entrata / alcuna fonte di reddito_...



Sarei d'accordo, ma mi chiedo... non mancherebbe una "di"? _ il 18%..._ _risultava *di *non possedere..._


----------



## King Crimson

Geviert said:


> Sarei d'accordo, ma mi chiedo... non mancherebbe una "di"? _il 18%..._ _risultava *di *non possedere..._



Con questo tipo di costruzione non si usa il "di"; peraltro, il "non" può precedere "risultare" (..._non risultava possedere_..) e forse così la frase risulta più naturale.
Vedi anche cosa dice la Treccani (def. #2): non c'è un esempio perfettamente uguale, ma il senso è quello di "essere noto, soprattutto da indagini, informazioni, inchieste e ricerche...".
Qui, invece, ci sono alcuni esempi da Google dell'uso di questa espressione che, va aggiunto, ha un registro piuttosto formale/burocratico e, secondo me, si adatta alla frase da tradurre (ma sentiamo anche altri pareri, comunque).


----------



## Geviert

Sono d'accordo con il verbo _risultare_, va benissimo, mi chiedevo soltanto per quella "di": _non risultava possedere_ mi sembra certamente più naturale.


----------



## King Crimson

Anche a me; ma la cosa interessante (per quello che conta...) è che _risulta non possedere _dà praticamente lo stesso numero di risultati di _non risulta possedere_.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusate se mi intrometto, Gevi e King: no, Gevi, il "di" sarebbe errato. Puoi scegliere fra "_il 18% delle famiglie / dei nuclei familiari risultava non possedere alcun tipo..."_e 
_"il 18% delle famiglie / dei nuclei familiari risultava (che) non possedesse alcun tipo...".

_Cari saluti..
GS
PS Scusate il ritardo...


----------



## King Crimson

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Scusate se mi intrometto, Gevi e King: no, Gevi, il "di" sarebbe errato. Puoi scegliere fra "_il 18% delle famiglie / dei nuclei familiari risultava non possedere alcun tipo..."_e
> _"il 18% delle famiglie / dei nuclei familiari risultava (che) non possedesse alcun tipo...".
> 
> _Cari saluti..
> GS
> PS Scusate il ritardo...



Figurati Giorgio, ogni tuo intervento è benvenuto, comunque sull'uso del "di" mi ero espresso anch'io in modo sostanzialmente analogo in un post precedente:



> Con questo tipo di costruzione non si usa il "di"


----------

